# Stephanie is Awkwardly Big



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What's manly about this? :steph


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What's manly about this? :steph


everything below her head


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe Brie is small? I like to know their heights though. But Brie and Steph looked good. I enjoyed when Steph was doing the Yes orgasm voice it was funny, would have been sexier if it didn't sound man like but I guess that was the point.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I like that I have the ability to stop myself from making a thread on every thought that goes through my head.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Lou_Skunt said:


> I like that I have the ability to stop myself from making a thread on every thought that goes through my head.


i know what you're sayin, but when all the threads on here seem boring i can't help myself.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

T'Challa said:


> Maybe Brie is small? I like to know their heights though.


according to google it's only 3 inches difference. it's not a height thing. it's a wide big body frame thing and steph has always looked huge from day one i've seen her on tv. she doesn't have a feminine body. trips before steph was dating chyna and moved up to stephanie(a feminine version of chyna). you know? big frame like a man, but with a girly face.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> according to google it's only 3 inches difference. it's not a height thing. it's a wide big body frame thing and steph has always looked huge from day one i've seen her on tv. *she doesn't have a feminine body*. trips before steph was dating chyna and moved up to stephanie(a feminine version of chyna). you know? big frame like a man, but with a girly face.


Guessing you didn't watch early 00's WWE? Damn Steph was hot back then.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> according to google it's only 3 inches difference. it's not a height thing. it's a wide big body frame thing and steph has always looked huge from day one i've seen her on tv.


Yeah you're right about the body but that's why I love Steph so much good meat on the bones wide the better. Though I ike women Brie size as well of course but Steph. Thanks.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm 100% convinced she got on HGH a few years ago, thats hwy her voice got deeper, hew jaw is more defined, shes more muscular and bigger than before (remember the workout pics?) I'm 100% convinced the entire McMahon family including Vince are taking HGH for its anti-aging effects.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I still don't get the hype for Brie. She has ZERO tits and an average face. And she's terrible..I can never "unhear" those fake screams of hers during Extreme Rules with Kane..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lusciousness is what makes Steph a "babe"


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Wilder said:


> I still don't get the hype for Brie. She has ZERO tits and an average face. And she's terrible..I can never "unhear" those fake screams of hers during Extreme Rules with Kane..


Yeah her acting sucks cute bird though.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Guessing you didn't watch early 00's WWE? Damn Steph was hot back then.


you mean the saggy tits era before she got implants or after? my memory is hazy. before the implants she had young very saggy horrible tits.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Lusciousness is what makes Steph an "babe"


I agree.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Townes Van Zandt said:


>


well that's after the fake tits got put in cuz she had a couple of saggy water bottles for tits before then. that's cred to the fake titty doctor and not her. her boobs were unattractive in a bra and clothes over it before the implants.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> When Brie took her down for the yes lock, she looked like a beached whale. It looked so weird. I know she made the ridiculous face with the tongue out cuz that's what Vince used to do, but her body is just so awkwardly big. she has the body frame of a man and it's off putting.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah buddy damn serious though Steph one of my favourites she made me like/love her, hate her, feel sorry for her, laugh at her. No superstar has done that to me seriously she is the GOAT saggy tits and all.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Nut Tree said:


>


I had no idea she refereed while pregnant. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wilder said:


> I still don't get the hype for Brie. She has ZERO tits and an average face. And she's terrible..I can never "unhear" those fake screams of hers during Extreme Rules with Kane..


If she has zero tits, then I don't know what tits are. And "zero" tits > fake ones. Referring to her sister Nikki there, not even :steph


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Wilder said:


> I still don't get the hype for Brie. She has ZERO tits and an average face. And she's terrible..I can never "unhear" those fake screams of hers during Extreme Rules with Kane..


Brie has a good figure and she is pretty, imo. Steph isn't that pretty and has terrible breast implants. They are both terrible actresses though, but I give credit to Brie for at least improving her ring skills.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> If she has zero tits, then I don't know what tits are. And "zero" tits > fake ones. Referring to her sister Nikki there, not even :steph


it's sad when fake plastic rockets on your chest are hot, but natural real small boobs on a skinny women are called "no tits". steph had horrible saggy off the to side tits before she got implants and now she has stretched out implants cuz she's old. i'm still trying to understand what's hot about that.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> well that's after the fake tits got put in cuz she had a couple of saggy water bottles for tits before then. that's cred to the fake titty doctor and not her. her boobs were unattractive in a bra and clothes over it before the implants.




















Pretty sure I'd still go to prison for it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brie is a teeny, tiny slip of a woman. Stephanie is about average sized with a bit more muscle mass. Fake tits probably make her look bigger and that shirt she had on was god awful and unflattering for any woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, I would thank my lucky stars if I ever got to bed either of them. When I go to an all you can eat buffet, I like both large and small portions. Both Brie and Steph are tasty shanks.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Pretty sure I'd still go to prison for it.


Nah you be alright I see no harm in those pics.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Brie is a teeny, tiny slip of a woman. Stephanie is about average sized with a bit more muscle mass. Fake tits probably make her look bigger and that shirt she had on was god awful and unflattering for any woman.


LOL, ON WHAT PLANET?! some amazonian huge ass woman planet cuz it sure as shit aint from earth? she's 5 foot 9 and very wide and big. most women are small framed. more women are smaller than average than big like some wnba ***** basketball player that plays center. the only ones bigger are fat and obese. stephanie isn't fat, she's just big in general. she's extraordinarily big for a female. average?! LOL


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

She looked hot when she got together with Triple H in early 2000.

Cut the woman some slack, she's had three children dude.

Still attractive by "normal" standards. Kaitlyn also had a larger frame but was very attractive imo.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> She looked hot when she got together with Triple H in early 2000.
> 
> Cut the woman some slack, she's had three children dude.
> 
> Still attractive by "normal" standards. Kaitlyn also had a larger frame but was very attractive imo.


Me and you seem to have the same taste what do you think of Beth and Nattie or Molly?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, she is the "genetic jackhammer's" daughter.

:vince3


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

T'Challa said:


> Me and you seem to have the same taste what do you think of Beth and Nattie or Molly?


Not very big (no pun intended) on either of the three.

Kaitlyn was hot though. Steph is a MILF too.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if you have a chance to bang either steph or brie you know you would take it best believe that :reigns3


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Not very big (no pun intended) on either of the three.
> 
> Kaitlyn was hot though. Steph is a MILF too.


Lol k Kaitlyn yeah she was hot liked her feud with AJ shame they dropped the ball with her.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

She hot as fuck yall gay and I know damn well if she said fuck me in front of any of you,you would


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> She hot as fuck yall gay and I know damn well if she said fuck me in front of any of you,you would


My dick is too short to fuck a goddess.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> She hot as fuck yall gay and I know damn well if she said fuck me in front of any of you,you would


tv makeup, hair, and a pushup bra fool you so easily. she's built almost like a dude withe a female face


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Only in todays world would Stephanie McMahon be considered as "big". Media's got you all brainwashed into thinking size 0 women are hot as fuck, when in my opinion it would be like nailing a plank of wood.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> *If she has zero tits, then I don't know what tits are. *And "zero" tits > fake ones. Referring to her sister Nikki there, not even :steph


No. You clearly don't.

Prove me wrong. Post a picture and draw an error where the tits are so I can try to spot them on Brie.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Only in todays world would Stephanie McMahon be considered as "big". Media's got you all brainwashed into thinking size 0 women are hot as fuck, when in my opinion it would be like nailing a plank of wood.


This Idk how to rep I'm on my XBOX but yes this.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't really care about her body, I just wonder what the fuck happened to her voice. Did she smoke like 4 packs of Lucky Strike's from 2004 on?

It's horrifying
'


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr. Jones said:


> I don't really care about her body, I just wonder what the fuck happened to her voice. Did she smoke like 4 packs of Lucky Strike's from 2004 on?
> 
> ha ha, steph and dixie carter from tna should have a contest to see who could sound less like a female.
> 
> ...


lots of members here are strangely attracted to big framed women with deep voices. i can't figure it out. i'm sure an adam's apple and some balls and penis wouldn't deter them either. i think it's runoff from the dean ambrose thread.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

She still looks good to me..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Jones said:


> I don't really care about her body, I just wonder what the fuck happened to her voice. Did she smoke like 4 packs of Lucky Strike's from 2004 on?
> 
> It's horrifying
> '


She got on HGH a few years ago thats why her voice changed and she's more muscular and has more manly features now. Her, HHH, and probably even Vince are on HGH for its anti-aging effects, a lot of rich people use it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> She got on HGH a few years ago thats why her voice changed and she's more muscular and has more manly features now. Her, HHH, and probably even Vince are on HGH for its anti-aging effects, a lot of rich people use it.


So by all rights, she should fail the wellness test ahead of sunday right? Isn't HGH on their banned subastance list?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> i'm 100% convinced she got on HGH a few years ago, thats hwy her voice got deeper, hew jaw is more defined, shes more muscular and bigger than before (remember the workout pics?) I'm 100% convinced the entire McMahon family including Vince are taking HGH for its anti-aging effects.


Wouldn't be surprised in the least, but as long as she remains feminine enough and has her boobies hit the floor, then long live Fit Steph. <3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's because she lifts DEM WEIGHTS. And the shirt she wore this past Monday didn't help.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Only real men can handle Steph....









:trips3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The only thing awkwardly big on Stephanie is that gap between those titties


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The only thing awkwardly big on Stephanie is that gap between those titties


Are you saying you don't have a titty gap?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> The only thing awkwardly big on Stephanie is that gap between those titties


nothing hotter than seeing the bones protruding from her chest while her fake tits spread like the sea. that's a really hot look.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Stephanie's frame. That's the body type that works for this guy.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

She's always been hot to me, and still is. How many 38 year old women who have given birth 3 times end up looking better? Also, can someone please explain to me what "real" boobs do that are better than what "fake" ones do?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

She's a middle aged woman with three kids. What the hell do you expect her to look like? I think she looks pretty damn good for her age and just for a mom in general.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Dr. Jones said:


> I don't really care about her body, I just wonder what the fuck happened to her voice. Did she smoke like 4 packs of Lucky Strike's from 2004 on?
> 
> It's horrifying
> '


That's what the juice will do to you. She wants to give Paul some memories of his first love, Joanie.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Eric Fleischer said:


> That's what the juice will do to you. She wants to give Paul some memories of his first love, Joanie.


*shudder*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Awkwardly big lol. Little boys like stick figures, being a man myself I prefer curves with a few stretch marks thrown in for good measure.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Her boobs aren't fake, they're scripted


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like a ****** in that arrest picture!!! HHH must have told her to use HGH so she looks more manly just like Chyna.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Looks like a ****** in that arrest picture!!! HHH must have told her to use HGH so she looks more manly just like Chyna.


It happened on her last post-kid workout...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I like her shoes.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bah gawd in that pic she looks like she's just come out of a McMahon production factory!

:vince3


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Her chin is another human being.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Stephanie's upper body looks fucking big. her arms are twice the size of average women.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

people are really latching onto she's given birth to 3 children excuse. she had an awkwardly big frame, saggy off to the side real tits, and mediocre ass before she shat out a single kid.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> She looked hot when she got together with Triple H in early 2000.
> 
> Cut the woman some slack, she's had three children dude.
> 
> Still attractive by "normal" standards. Kaitlyn also had a larger frame but was very attractive imo.



It's not that she gave birth three times,it's the fact that she got obsessed with gym after that.I think she is way too muscled and manly now.Also her fake boobs never looked good on her,but right now they are terrible and scary,I think everyone would agree with me on that one.Yes,I'm a woman,but If I were a guy,I would think the same.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Stephanie has a fantastic body, I don't get you.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

She's got broad shoulder actually, besides that she looks pretty fucking hot to me.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Wilder said:


> I still don't get the hype for Brie. She has ZERO tits and an average face. And she's terrible..I can never "unhear" those fake screams of hers during Extreme Rules with Kane..





Kaban said:


> No. You clearly don't.
> 
> Prove me wrong. Post a picture and draw an error where the tits are so I can try to spot them on Brie.


Brie is hot as hell. I don't see flat chested, she's a solid B+ player in that department.

And Steph's body is hot too. Sometimes she does look unflattering though. Must be the muscles.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

She would make the perfect dominatrix and I would love to get destroyed by her.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

she has been or currently is on the juice.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Nut Tree said:


>


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like the twigs in this thread are intimidated by the Queen Dom


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Stephanie is slowly morphing into Chyna, the way Triple H loves the ladies.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

I feel sick having read this thread. I was hungry 5 minutes ago... not sure I am now.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Any comparisons of her from 18 years ago?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most of the "divas" are tiny, so Steph - or any normal sized woman would look huge in comparison. Steph has a big build but she's not fat, she's just not a small woman.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Steph is big while Brie is very small.

She would look less awkward next to a more average-sized female wrestler.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Steph is 140 lbs of mostly muscle she could beat most of us up


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

It's true, Stephanie's muscular, she's doing way too much weight lifting I guess. But at least she's not fat like she used to be. I find Brie too skinny tho, even Aj lee is curvier than her


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

The virgin level is strong in this thread


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't know what you're talking about. Steph is hot I think. I'd plow.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> The virgin level is strong in this thread


LOL, says the guy that has his location as 'Planet Kinniku'.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Should I change to 'inside a girl' ? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App9


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Great Khali is Awkwardly Big, Steph is not.

I am not saying you have to like the way Steph looks, and yes she is maybe a little bigger than the average woman, and the muscles don't help, and the fact that Brie is a small woman isn't helping her here either.

Though at times Steph does give me an awkwardly big erection


----------



## Zonda_X12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> i'm 100% convinced she got on HGH a few years ago, thats hwy her voice got deeper, hew jaw is more defined, shes more muscular and bigger than before (remember the workout pics?) I'm 100% convinced the entire McMahon family including Vince are taking HGH for its anti-aging effects.


...

Dude, seriously! Go outside and see how life works. Stephanie is in the 5'7" range (without heels), which is perfectly normal for her genetics. Hell, I'm even surprised she's not over 5'9". Do you know that genetics, nutrition, and the environment determine everything? Do you even notice that she wears heels? Have you ever seen a lady properly dressed? Get informed! God!


----------



## Perfect_Plex (Jul 27, 2014)

She's not that big...


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

She's still pretty hot but her voice and build is a bit too masculine for me. Still 7/10 maybe 7.5


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd love to know where you guys live where the 38 yr old mothers of 3 look better than Steph. I am younger than Steph and 99% of the chicks I went to highschool with who had kids are about 3 times bigger than Steph is. Hell, a lot of the women who didn't have kids don't look as good as her.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Never forget the Arrest Chest.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Real women have curves. Shes the best kind of sexy. Classy and grown up


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> i'm 100% convinced she got on HGH a few years ago, thats hwy her voice got deeper, hew jaw is more defined, shes more muscular and bigger than before (remember the workout pics?) I'm 100% convinced the entire McMahon family including Vince are taking HGH for its anti-aging effects.


This is Triple H's wife were talking about for god sake. Of course shes on growth.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't really get the attraction anymore.

We had older pics to base our opinions off of when she was off screen. She leaves a lot to be desired now that she's in my face every week.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Should I change to 'inside a girl' ?


I wouldn't want you to lie in your profile lol.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Shes a fuckin babe!!!! 

What are you on about OP


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Zonda_X12 said:


> ...
> 
> Dude, seriously! Go outside and see how life works. Stephanie is in the 5'7" range (without heels), which is perfectly normal for her genetics. Hell, I'm even surprised she's not over 5'9". Do you know that genetics, nutrition, and the environment determine everything? Do you even notice that she wears heels? Have you ever seen a lady properly dressed? Get informed! God!


The pot calls the kettle black.
Nothing about your post shows that you read Annihilus' post properly. It's ironic that you tell him to get informed when you go on to say that genetic, nutrition, and the environment determine everything. Yeah, drugs have absolutely no effect. It's also pretty hilarious how you believe going outside will teach someone about the physiological changes people undergo and their underlying causes.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

she been working out you can tell which makes her look huge compared to tiny brie maybe she look better against natalya who got a few extra pounds on her and who i think is really hot compared to those skiiny girls they always have


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

reyfan said:


> Stephanie is slowly morphing into Chyna, the way Triple H loves the ladies.


Jesus, just fucking comprehend that right there and ask yourself what's HHH giving up personally to get far professionally.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect_Plex said:


> She's not that big...


Amazing what age does, she looks so much better now.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Brie is a teeny, tiny slip of a woman. Stephanie is about average sized with a bit more muscle mass. Fake tits probably make her look bigger and that shirt she had on was god awful and unflattering for any woman.


THIS


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph has always had a big frame. Most notably when she took over as Smackdown GM over 10 years ago.

But it's not like she is overly huge. She is a tall woman with nice curves.

She is more muscular than she used to be, but chicks like Beth Phoenix were even more muscular than Steph. and still very hot.

Honestly, Brie does nothing for me. She has got no curves, zero charisma, and her face is cute, but not hot.

Steph has got some major sex appeal and you can tell that she works on her body a lot now.

There was times even as Smackdown GM where she looked a bit too chubby, i'd take a little muscle tone over that.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

OP, keep in mind that Brie Bella is a very small woman. She's essentially built like a little boy (hence, why Bryan is attracted to her). Stephanie McMahon has a large frame and she's fairly tall for a woman, so of course she's going to look huge compared to a little boy.


----------



## NewNewNewNewWO (Aug 2, 2014)

Nikki>Eva Marie>Brie

Stephanie has a long neck.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stephanie is fine. Its Brie who is underweight. Thats the reason why she looks extra big when Brie is around her.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah if anything brie is too skinny


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Yeah if anything brie is too skinny


This. Trailing on anorexic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

She sure is big.......around the shoulders area that is :draper2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

We can all agree her fake tits were the source of many great segments with Rock and Jericho back in the day. Now when she wears a tight dress, it looks like a lean pig is trying to get out.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish they would implement height and size requirements for the Divas. Female athletes in general are way more muscular and taller than the average woman yet I'm supposed to take 90lbs Brie Bella as an ass-kicker? Same goes for AJ Lee, Summer Rae or Alicia Fox or Naomis ex-co Funkadactyl, they all look like they could get destroyed by an average woman on the streets if they acted up. 

Honestly it's just emberassing seeing real women like Kaithlyn, Natalya or Naomi job to those skinny malnourished non-lifting bimbos. Why are you even in the WWE if you have no drive and determination for anything? If eating and lifting is too much to ask for then everything is too much work for them. I'm not a fan of Stephanie but at least she looks like a wrestler. She's 5'9" aka not a womanlet unlike most of the roster and she actually has some decent muscle. It's easier to take somebody like her seriously over those girls with 7 inch spaghetti arms, especially since most of them are terribly unathletic despite beeing so small.

And it's not like she's lacking in the genetics department either, just take a look at Nikki Bella who has double the arms and thrice the shoulders of Brie. If Nikki, the so called "shallow, fake twin who only dates Cena for Status and doesn't care about wrestling" has the drive to build up an athletes body then there's no excuse for Brie not to do the same.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Loudness said:


> I wish they would implement height and size requirements for the Divas. Female athletes in general are way more muscular and taller than the average woman yet I'm supposed to take 90lbs Brie Bella as an ass-kicker? Same goes for AJ Lee, Summer Rae or Alicia Fox or Naomis ex-co Funkadactyl, they all look like they could get destroyed by an average woman on the streets if they acted up.
> 
> Honestly it's just emberassing seeing real women like Kaithlyn, Natalya or Naomi job to those skinny malnourished non-lifting bimbos. Why are you even in the WWE if you have no drive and determination for anything? If eating and lifting is too much to ask for then everything is too much work for them. I'm not a fan of Stephanie but at least she looks like a wrestler. She's 5'9" aka not a womanlet unlike most of the roster and she actually has some decent muscle. It's easier to take somebody like her seriously over those girls with 7 inch spaghetti arms, especially since most of them are terribly unathletic despite beeing so small.
> 
> And it's not like she's lacking in the genetics department either, just take a look at Nikki Bella who has double the arms and thrice the shoulders of Brie. If Nikki, the so called "shallow, fake twin who only dates Cena for Status and doesn't care about wrestling" has the drive to build up an athletes body then there's no excuse for Brie not to do the same.


Yeah, the average diva is TINY, so a "normal" sized woman looks giant in comparison. If you've seen any of Total Divas, you will see that Brie does indeed go to the gym often but she's also obsessed with being SKINNY, going on month long juice diets for upcoming photo shoots. When is the last time you heard about an active athlete doing that? I know that there is definitely a "fake" element to the show, but I'm going to go ahead and believe that part of it considering her body seems to be the proof.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Eh.

She may not have a super model type body, but she looks perfectly fine, and very attractive.

some people complain too much


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like Steph is in better ring-shape than a lot of the divas. Remember when divas weren't just models, they had to have muscle mass so they could actual work a match?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> Yeah, the average diva is TINY, so a "normal" sized woman looks giant in comparison. If you've seen any of Total Divas, you will see that Brie does indeed go to the gym often but she's also obsessed with being SKINNY, going on month long juice diets for upcoming photo shoots. When is the last time you heard about an active athlete doing that? I know that there is definitely a "fake" element to the show, but I'm going to go ahead and believe that part of it considering her body seems to be the proof.


Sorry but if that's what she calls hard work then I'm gonna lol right in her face. Juice consists purely of sugar and barely any protein and is unhealthy if its the main source of dieting, I guess it explains her malnourished, weak looking body as the calories are also low in most juices unless she drank excessive amounts of it, which nobody does anyway.

Eating some chicken breast with rice and broccoli is an infinitely better and healthier diet, not only for the size/muscularity department but also for general health. I looked at Bries pics recently and she seems to have a really low bodyfat almost to the extent of a female Fitness Model, so low I'm wondering if she can give breast milk, has the ability of libido or even getting periods as excessively low bodyfat counters out effects that women gain past puberty, basically she has an 8-year olds body and that is actually not an insult but an assumption with medical backing. It's not healthy what she's doing. 

Why would I, or any other person that actually cares about the wrestling part take somebody seriously who isn't even a healthy human beeing, let alone athlete? Have you ever seen a WWE WHC who legit looked borderline anorexic? Even the Skinny-Fats like CM Punk were 200lbs and way bigger than the average 175lbs Joe. I don't watch WWE to see Petite porn, I watch WWE to see wrestling. If you're too skinny, doesn't matter how many people who think with their dicks still think she's hot, it doesn't matter. Either start hitting the gym and dieting PROPERLY (AKA no fucking juice diets) or gtfo. Lifting with such a terrible diet is equivalent to non-lifting, so if that's what she's doing she needs to change up a lot. 

It's not like Trish Stratus or Lita were monsters, but they both had some nice thickness all around and you could definitely tell that they lift. Both of them were also far more athletic than her. There's one thing about them I can tell for sure: None of them got their athleticism or muscles from drinking apple juice. Chicken, Tuna, milk and salads is what got them the body they attained.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Steph looks like she could snap Brie Bella in half like a twig, which is why it's hard to buy this match-up, even if she is nearly 40 years old and Brie is supposed to be in her prime.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Steph looks like she could snap Brie Bella in half like a twig, which is why it's hard to buy this match-up, even if she is nearly 40 years old and Brie is supposed to be in her prime.


Couldn't you make a similar comparison between Triple H and Daniel Bryan? :cool2

Brie actually has a pretty good look for the 'underdog' heroine.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread is oozing with prepubescent discussion.

There is nothing wrong with Steph at all, she's got a full figure and looks GREAT considering she's had 3 kids and is 37.

Anybody that claims Brie has no boobs has obviously only seen big fake tits in porn and has never seen any in real life.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Couldn't you make a similar comparison between Triple H and Daniel Bryan? :cool2
> 
> Brie actually has a pretty good look for the 'underdog' heroine.


Bryan does look like a wrestler though, he's just shorter. Brie hardly ever wrestles, is mostly known for doing a reality show and is very skinny so it's hard for me to take her seriously.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

ThisIzLeon said:


> This thread is oozing with prepubescent discussion.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Steph at all, she's got a full figure and looks GREAT considering she's had 3 kids and is 37.
> 
> ...


What about the people that have standards and prefer real woman or actually just like bit tits? Why would those people endorse Bries physique? Loling at all the pedos that think Bries 8-year old body that can't even produce children at this point is supposed to be a real woman, I suggest YOU get out once in a while and see some actually full-figured, fit big titted girls that actually look like they could fuck you up. My current gf is idk many cup sizes above Brie and she's actually fit, I bet she can curl more than Brie can squat (and no, won't post any pics). Sorry, but in real life borderline anorexia is not "normal" or "typical". She is like 50lbs below the average weight, she's so small it's not even funny anymore, she's just a sad, sad looking woman with no muscle, no athleticism, no functionality, no curves, no nothing.

I agree with the Steph part of course, which makes me wonder even more why you defend that POS physique of Brie in first place. Steph has great size and looks like she could fuck up any female with ease. This is what an actual wrestler should look like. Brie is the total opposite of that, by far the worst physique of all showcased WWE Talent right now. Compared to her, Nikki Bella looks like fucking Batista.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

What in the name of fuck is this thread?! i had to stop after 5 pages, you guys are some thirsty sounding motherfuckers, damn.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Steph looks like she can take on anyone in the diva division and beat every single one of them. Her vs Natayla would be a great match.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Steph is almost 40, has 3 children, and still looks really good. Healthy, full woman.

She shouldn't be insulted because of her counterpart looking like a Rugrat.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd be happy to have either one of them touch my willy to be honest


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nikki Bella is probably hottest out of all 3


----------

